# Passport



## TrueReyna (Oct 27, 2012)

Need to renew 2 passports for my children, and we have no plans to leave Mexico in the near future by airplane. So the question is, does it matter to the Mexican immigration if we have the passport book or the new card type of passport. I will be applying for our permanent residency here, and wanting to know if they will except the new card passport instead of the book one for this process.

Thanks for any answers given


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TrueReyna said:


> Need to renew 2 passports for my children, and we have no plans to leave Mexico in the near future by airplane. So the question is, does it matter to the Mexican immigration if we have the passport book or the new card type of passport. I will be applying for our permanent residency here, and wanting to know if they will except the new card passport instead of the book one for this process.
> 
> Thanks for any answers given


They only want to see your US passport/card to identify you. They want copies of it but I will be very surprised if they care which you have.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TrueReyna said:


> Need to renew 2 passports for my children, and we have no plans to leave Mexico in the near future by airplane. So the question is, does it matter to the Mexican immigration if we have the passport book or the new card type of passport. I will be applying for our permanent residency here, and wanting to know if they will except the new card passport instead of the book one for this process.
> 
> Thanks for any answers given


I suggest checking with your local INM office. Only they can give you a definitive answer.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

TrueReyna said:


> Need to renew 2 passports for my children, and we have no plans to leave Mexico in the near future by airplane. So the question is, does it matter to the Mexican immigration if we have the passport book or the new card type of passport. I will be applying for our permanent residency here, and wanting to know if they will except the new card passport instead of the book one for this process.
> 
> Thanks for any answers given


I guess that you are getting the new passports/cards through the mail or by going to a US consulate. I know that the cards are cheaper but do have some limitations that would outweigh the cost for me. Now for kids, I think that more your call but I'd start by calling US consulate.


----------



## TrueReyna (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you all for answering. I will be going to the US Embassy in Mexico.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

Went to renew my mexican visa yesterday for a final 2 years. The office doing my visa for re-newal took picture of my pass card.

Got back to Yuma and got a call from my ajent and she told me that mex imm did not acept the 
Pass/card picture, need full copy of picture page of passbook on it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DennyDaddy said:


> Went to renew my mexican visa yesterday for a final 2 years. The office doing my visa for re-newal took picture of my pass card.
> 
> Got back to Yuma and got a call from my ajent and she told me that mex imm did not acept the
> Pass/card picture, need full copy of picture page of passbook on it.


That should teach me not to speculate.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just remember the pass card is only good for land and sea crossing, if you have to fly them out because of an emergency you need a passport.......


----------

